# Glad I went to test site this afternoon



## humner (Apr 15, 2010)

Boy, am I glad that I stopped by the exam site for tomorrow, the custodian that takes care of the building did not know that we needed to be in building by 7:15 am. He thought 8 am. He did say that he would have been around at before 7 am, but I would have hated getting a late start because someone got a cup of coffee. This is the first time that they are holding the test in this arena, needed to find it first. Anyone new to the test, make sure you can find the test site, a little recon does not hurt.


----------



## AUChE (Jun 2, 2010)

I stopped into my test site the day before too. They were on top of things there though. It was funny, there were other people doing the same thing. I'm sure the guard there had a good time watching all the nervous engineers and surveryers stopping by all day to look a the building they were going to tak their test in the next day.

and ... I passes!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## CitMark (Jun 3, 2010)

I stopped by the site a day beforehand as well...you would think the Pope was coming. They had a cops and people getting the place ready....


----------

